# How many tampers!!!



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have been milling over my selection of tampers and got me thinking just how many tampers do you have and why?????

Here is my selection at present.









Why so many? Well tamp by tamp I will explain my rational, thankfully my wife doesn't get to see how many I have.

1. Torr titanium plan2convex 58.4 mm this tamper was designed specifically with levers in mind, I love the titanium bases and the the bling bling white is only there as I have an equally bling bling grinder coming soon









2. Torr convex 58.4mm with grenadil bicolor handle, this is only there until my titanium trapez arrives from Germany!! It is the handle I love and will go on the replacement one.









3. My favourite tamper, the torr goldfinger titanium, I just find it beautiful in the hand, extremely heavy and a complete pleasure to use.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

4. Londinium button tamper flat 58.5mm, super snug in a vst and lovely to use, plus a perfect match for the wood on the L1!!









5. Cheeky expobar 58mm tamper so the expo doesn't feel left out..









6 and 7 51mm and 49 mm torr tampers for the la pavonis, clearly I have to nice tampers for my lovely levers, both have grenadil xs handles.









The sad thing is I have more that fit all the other levers I have but 7 is enough for here


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

You need to post up the other jazzy grinder!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I have just the one, suits me perfectly well and was a birthday present from me lady!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

spune said:


> I have just the one, suits me perfectly well and was a birthday present from me lady!


Bet it is not bright yellow though!!!!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I have 3 at the moment. Eyeing up a couple more.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Only one, a Knock 58.35. That replaced a Motta which got passed on to my sister's boyfriend - he had a Classic for years and was still using the plastic one that came with it!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

ONE only - why would I want more?

It's a RB & fits my PF 53mm(convex) German baskets perfectly.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've lost count...

It might take me a while to find all the ones I have stashed away


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ronsil said:


> ONE only - why would I want more?
> 
> It's a RB & fits my PF 53mm(convex) German baskets perfectly.


Because they are beautiful Ron, I bet you are really boring and only have one grinder as well:mail:


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lovely selection dave really like the grenadil bicolor handle in your second picture.

Here's my two......









Torr Palisander 58.4 p2c and a Motta 58mm.

The Torr is a quality piece of kit and a real joy to use in vst basket:good:


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I bet you are really boring and only have one grinder as well:mail:


Bang on the button with that statement - but I do have two Hottops


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

That's a cute little family. I did notice that you didn't have any cheapo ones there. I have four if you include a Whittard double sided that was my first, a cheap Concept Art one and a Motta. To be fair they do the job but not in the same league as the Torrs. I have a Reg Barber and the truth is that it just feels very nice, forget tamping coffee - just fits into the hand so nicely it's sexual! Oops a little freakiness seeping through!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I have 2 tampers.

A Made by Knock flat 58.35 and a TORR 58.4 plan2convex.

I did have a Motta 58 flat too but Nijntje got that one.







Good home.









Of all of the accessories that go with coffee making they've got to be one of the most personal and are hard to let go.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Seems we all have/used to have the Motta 58!!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

xiuxiuejar said:


> That's a cute little family. I did notice that you didn't have any cheapo ones there.


Ha ha, once you taste quality it sticks unfortunately.. I have two RBs as well but they will be going on eBay soon....


----------



## DarrenB (Oct 2, 2012)

coffeechap will you be offering the RB for sale on the forum pages?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Might do depends on interest, I have a 58 and a 49 mm


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I think you should open your labarynth of coffee up to the public Coffeechap! Charge a few quid for entry and a couple of quid for a go on your grinders and coffee machines ... and oo eer missus, let us play with your tamper!!!! You'd probably make a bit of cash!


----------



## Michael the bowler (Feb 19, 2013)

I only have the one, an ash handled 58 mm. But eyeing up an espro at the moment in an attempt to improve my technique.


----------



## DarrenB (Oct 2, 2012)

I would interested in the 58mm?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Two. Both Motta. One flat, one convex. Only convex gets used.Its nice and heavy, and was also only £12. Bling is nice, but it won't make your coffee taste nicer.

Bit like the wooden handles on my Expo. Great to look at and adds to my enjoyment of the machine.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Precision makes a better seal though


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Precision makes a better seal though


Surprisingly, especially as the RB cost me 130 dollars, the best fit of my tampers is the concept art, whether by accident or design. It may just be that the Germans even make their cheap stuff to precision but it really did surprise me that a 20 pound simple tamper would be so much better than the RB. But, the RB feels so nice in the hand!!!! Maybe it's we boys and our phallic obsessions! Will be ordering a Torr though, especially as I'm in the UK at Christmas!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm open to being convinced about the whole tamping business.

Over the last fifteen years I reckon I've gone from just quickly squashing the coffee down.....to farting in the portafilter before loading, wdt-ing, nutating, Stockfleith manoeuvering, dancing and chanting an incantation, sacrificing a goat, another fart over the now-loaded portafilter (just in case), polishing and then tapping...

...and now back to just squashing the heap down. Hell, I don't even distribute the heap, I just push it over with the tamper as I'm squashing it. I can't remember the last time I had a bad pour (other than with undialled new beans)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> I'm open to being convinced about the whole tamping business.
> 
> Over the last fifteen years I reckon I've gone from just quickly squashing the coffee down.....to farting in the portafilter before loading, wdt-ing, nutating, Stockfleith manoeuvering, dancing and chanting an incantation, sacrificing a goat, another fart over the now-loaded portafilter (just in case), polishing and then tapping...
> 
> ...and now back to just squashing the heap down. Hell, I don't even distribute the heap, I just push it over with the tamper as I'm squashing it. I can't remember the last time I had a bad pour (other than with undialled new beans)


Please don't ever make a clip of you farting in the portafilter .

If your happy with the taste and pours then why change . Some of it will comedown to the grinder that people a re running and whether it allows you to not have to redistribute using whatever technique you want ,and with whatever tamper they like .

Personally although not initially convinced , I no nutate, and seems to make asp difference to me and consequently use a trapez tamp to do it easier .


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I disagree - I want a video of all these processes otherwise how can we make an objective scientific conclusion? I reckon that sacrificing any living animal big enough to cause serious harm is the way to go.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> I'm open to being convinced about the whole tamping business.
> 
> Over the last fifteen years I reckon I've gone from just quickly squashing the coffee down.....to farting in the portafilter before loading, wdt-ing, nutating, Stockfleith manoeuvering, dancing and chanting an incantation, sacrificing a goat, another fart over the now-loaded portafilter (just in case), polishing and then tapping...
> 
> ...and now back to just squashing the heap down. Hell, I don't even distribute the heap, I just push it over with the tamper as I'm squashing it. I can't remember the last time I had a bad pour (other than with undialled new beans)


Perfect when can I come round with bottomless pf to see the perfect pour? And the fart technique


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

No need to bring round a bottomless pf. I have one









Fart technique? Too old for that now.

(Follow through)


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I have been milling over my selection of tampers and got me thinking just how many tampers do you have and why?????
> 
> 2. Torr convex 58.4mm with grenadil bicolor handle, this is only there until my titanium trapez arrives from Germany!! It is the handle I love and will go on the replacement one.
> 
> View attachment 4151


What stand is this?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It is cool isn't it!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> What stand is this?


It's the motta stand, you have to sand the edge a little to fit a 58.4 get it for cream supplies


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> It's the motta stand, you have to sand the edge a little to fit a 58.4 get it for cream supplies


Any idea what wood it is?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Here are my babies.... The Torr has its own winners podium


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Chris King is just plain cool if you have any interest in cycling. (It's a Chris King cycle headset for the handle - awesome on on a mountain bike and a Rapha base - King of the Road biking world). I do't use it, I only have it to look at and admire.

The Knock tamper is now relegated to a weight for my grinder.

Torr is my Go-to. So much has been said about these I do not need to elaborate any further as to why I use it.

Oh - then there is the Londinium not pictured above. I'm going to post something about this on the raffle thread.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I seem to be growing a tamper farm as well. I have a few Reg Barbers, Mottas, others plus a magnificent Torr Goldfinger (thank you Dave!) which now sports a custom engraved washer.

David


----------

